# the stork CAME!!!!!



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 18, 2007)

a jack born November 18, 2007 weighing 26 pounds and he is 23 inches tall. he will be for sale so i wasn't going to name him but i am getting a very strong message every time i look at him or touch him, that his name is Moses. weird, naming has never happened to me like this before...







he pooped a nice big one about 30 seconds after i realized there was an extra being in the pen, and i've seen him nurse twice already






mama loves her boy






wow, even my big mare's nipples weren't this big. no wonder he has no trouble finding the groceries










yes Betty Lou he's still there and he's all yours






he looked like he was going to try to lay down and i caught it... getting ready...






uh oh here we go!!!






missed the part where he flopped totally over on his side, camera too slow, but he made it






i'm trying not to worry about his feet, he's got the biggest velvet slippers i've seen yet on any of my babies, i'm going to give him today to wear them off and if he doesn't get it done himself i may trim them, his front legs especially seem to have a problem but he's just beginning to unfold, he was still damp when i went out to feed this morning.

i feel bad because i didn't even check her last night, yesterday my youngest got picked up for shoplifting and as you can imagine that was my focus last night. so Betty Lou had to do it her first time all by herself, but she did a great job!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 18, 2007)

Moses???? He sure is a cutie



and CONGRATS Betty Lou you did a great job, and had yourself a real little cutie.



Ohhh, darn, CONGRATS to you to Susan, you have been waiting for a long time for this little doll.






Now, go and get your shopping done...you sure dont take after your Mother! I have been done for a few weeks and have my house all decorated too. Ce


----------



## Bassett (Nov 18, 2007)

He is so cute.



I love the one where he is starting to go down. If he had four more legs he'd look like a big spider. Tell momma she did good. Hugs to them both.

Hope things worked out with your youngest.


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 18, 2007)

Congrats , glad to hear the stork landed safely!!

Your pictures are beautiful!!

Sorry to hear about your youngest......got my own teenage troubles.....got to love them



:arg!


----------



## Shari (Nov 18, 2007)

Congrats on your baby donkey, he sure is cute!!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 18, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]congrats to you and momma, he's beautiful



, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 18, 2007)

Moses is soooooo sweet





well worth the wait !!!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 18, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Moses is a real cutie! Love all the pictures.



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## crackerjackjack (Nov 18, 2007)

Congrats! Moses is beautiful. What a special boy


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!



What a sweet and handsome boy, and beautiful mama Betty Lou



And, the pictures just couldn't be any better!!





And, best wishes with your youngest. Oh, yes, the things those kids can put us through sometimes


----------



## Chico (Nov 19, 2007)

Very cute!



It's a good thing I have two boys. I'd want to have babies all the time and keep them. He reminds me of a Moses too. Maybe this IS his name!

chico


----------



## minie812 (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW...Moses is really CUTE!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 19, 2007)

what a cutie and Moses does fit nicely!


----------



## Basketmiss (Nov 19, 2007)

Moses is simply adorable and Betty Lou looks like a sweet mother...

You got wonderful pix of the little one..

Thanks for posting. I love seeing everyones mama' s and babies


----------



## maplegum (Nov 19, 2007)

No wonder you guys love your donkeys so much. He is REALLY cute!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 20, 2007)

OMG He's ADORABLE!!! I want him!!! I already know hubby's answer though, NO!





Jessi


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 20, 2007)

Awww, he is gorgeous and I think the name Moses is perfect!! Man, I wish I could come and get him for hubby!!! What a Christmas gift he would make. Congratulations. Your gal done great!!!! Enjoy him!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 20, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



[/SIZE]*


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 21, 2007)

CheyAut said:


> OMG He's ADORABLE!!! I want him!!! I already know hubby's answer though, NO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come on now Jessi, don't you know that it's easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission



and you are right here so NO SHIPPING





hey what if you give him to your husband as a gift







PaintedMeadows said:


> Awww, he is gorgeous and I think the name Moses is perfect!! Man, I wish I could come and get him for hubby!!! What a Christmas gift he would make. Congratulations. Your gal done great!!!! Enjoy him!


well, he won't be quite ready for Christmas... how about an Easter donkey



(but you have to beat Jessi to him LOL)


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Nov 23, 2007)

CONGRATS!









He is very cute


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 23, 2007)

ok i am IN SHOCK..




on wednesday, I SOLD THE BABY. he was just born sunday!!!!! of course he cannot go home until weaned but this lady is SERIOUS, she is coming Sunday to meet him and bring a deposit.






i was already trying to figure out how to save money to get him gelded in case he didn't sell by the time he was old enough to need that... i am so happy



and the best part is, she is a friend of a friend so i don't have to worry about references, i already know she is a good person.





and the weirdest thing is, someone else was also interested... so i have a backup, or possibly a buyer for his aunt's baby next spring


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 23, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> i am so happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Isn't that the BEST feeling !!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL I'm sure glad you found a good home for him, this way hubby won't have to kill me  ANd I laughed when you suggested he be a gift for hubby, b/c my first donk (Earl) was my xmas present from hubby 2 years (almost 3 I guess) ago  TOOO CUTE though!!!!

Jessi


----------

